# Mixing 5w-30 oil from two different manufacturers



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Nope, all automotive oils have to meet minimum standards set by the the Society of Automotive Engineers.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If you are talking about synthetic oil.. I wouldn't do it.. synthetics aren't created equal (from 1 brand to the next).. Regular dino oil Go for it


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys.
It's not synthetic, just Quaker State mixed with some left over Valvoline qts.


----------

